# Comcast cablebox with serial port..



## DarcyM (Jan 2, 2002)

Anyone happen to know the current models of digital cablebox's comcast has that have the serial port so a series 2 can control it? My DCT2224 died on me and comcast has no clue what I am talking about when I call.. They just try and get me to get their DVR. I hate to retire this Tivo, but without a cablebox that does serial, I'm sol lol.. I could get a Tivo HD to replace it, but then I have to pay a subscription or buy new lifetime for it. (series2 has lifetime on it..)


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

so IR blasters are out of the question?


----------



## DarcyM (Jan 2, 2002)

Yeah, I had way to much trouble with them before. I rather have the serial port if at all possible. To frustrating to record something to find it recorded the wrong thing because the box mistuned it.


----------



## GGray (Nov 15, 2006)

Would a Comcast DTA suit your needs? This provides access to the basic digital channels. I'm using 3 Comcast DTAs made by Pace. I eliminated the IR Blaster by using a direct cable between the TiVo and the Comcast DTA. Find the details here: http://www.grayeng.net/TiVotoComcast.htm

Gary


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No current models have a serial port known to be TiVo compatible. Only the certain DCT2xxx models with serial port are.

Now, while I don't use Motorola cable boxes, I do use Motorola satellite boxes, and for TiVo channel changing, it is 100&#37;.


----------



## DarcyM (Jan 2, 2002)

GGray said:


> Would a Comcast DTA suit your needs? This provides access to the basic digital channels. I'm using 3 Comcast DTAs made by Pace. I eliminated the IR Blaster by using a direct cable between the TiVo and the Comcast DTA. Find the details here:
> 
> Gary


The DTA's don't do the premium channels, etc? If they do that link with info may be worth a try.


----------



## DarcyM (Jan 2, 2002)

classicsat said:


> No current models have a serial port known to be TiVo compatible. Only the certain DCT2xxx models with serial port are.
> 
> Now, while I don't use Motorola cable boxes, I do use Motorola satellite boxes, and for TiVo channel changing, it is 100%.


Everyone I have spoke with gave me the impression the DCT2xxx models are not avail anymore which sucks lol..


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I still use a Motorola DCT 2000 with my series 2 single tuner with the serial port for changing channles from comcast. If you can't get a DCT 2000 try to get a Motorola DCT 2500 box.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

GGray said:


> Would a Comcast DTA suit your needs? This provides access to the basic digital channels. I'm using 3 Comcast DTAs made by Pace. I eliminated the IR Blaster by using a direct cable between the TiVo and the Comcast DTA. Find the details here: http://www.grayeng.net/TiVotoComcast.htm
> 
> Gary


Now thats pretty cool...i think i may be getting one of those...:up:


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

mrjam2jab said:


> Now thats pretty cool...i think i may be getting one of those...:up:


Agreed. Pretty cool idea.



GGray said:


> Would a Comcast DTA suit your needs? This provides access to the basic digital channels. I'm using 3 Comcast DTAs made by Pace. I eliminated the IR Blaster by using a direct cable between the TiVo and the Comcast DTA. Find the details here: http://www.grayeng.net/TiVotoComcast.htm


Gary - I may be interested in one of these cables. My current setup between the S2 and Comcast DTA uses the standard setup with the IR Blaster from TiVo and the IR receiver from Comcast DTA. The only problem - quite a bit of missed/wrong channel changes in the 2+ months that it has been setup. I have redone guided setup part of the channel changing features several times. _In your opinion will your cable cut down on missed/wrong channel changes? How accurate have you found this solution to be?_


----------



## GGray (Nov 15, 2006)

jjberger2134 said:


> Agreed. Pretty cool idea.
> 
> Gary - I may be interested in one of these cables. My current setup between the S2 and Comcast DTA uses the standard setup with the IR Blaster from TiVo and the IR receiver from Comcast DTA. The only problem - quite a bit of missed/wrong channel changes in the 2+ months that it has been setup. I have redone guided setup part of the channel changing features several times. _In your opinion will your cable cut down on missed/wrong channel changes? How accurate have you found this solution to be?_


I'm using two cables of this design on my Series 2 TiVos and Comcast DTAs. I haven't had any improper channel changes on these systems. I've been using the Comast DTAs with the direct cable for about 2 months. I don't have similar data on the IR Blaster because I switched to a direct cable almost immediately after acquiring the DTAs. Based on the feedback I have received from other people using the cable of my design, they seem to be happy with it as well.


----------



## mhorowitz (Sep 7, 2006)

DarcyM, I don't know where you live, but since Boston is dropping analog, I had to get a digital box, and the one which showed up today is a DCT2000, so they are still available at least some places. I haven't tried hooking up a serial cable yet (it's still in the box), but hopefully it will work.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have a Motorola box from comcast that has a serial input which is how I connect my ser 2 to change channels. Ive had it for a long time. But I cant find a model number anywheres on it. Its black. Dont know if they still supply them here in southern nj.


----------



## MrSinatra (Oct 20, 2009)

Gary,

i have a few questions...

1. would a premade radio shack type cable that has a "stereo" (3pin) end and a "mono" (2pin) end work? or does it need to be made exactly as yours is?

2. any ideas about using the usb on a comcast dvr to control it?

3. same Q but this time using the ethernet port on the comcast dvr.

4. any ideas as to what other comcast boxes your IR cable can control besides the DTA?

thx!


----------



## MrSinatra (Oct 20, 2009)

i forgot to ask...

does it make changing channels quicker/more responsive, rather than just more reliable?

i hate the way the tivo "pauses" while changing channels w/the dta.


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

To answer the question, a standard RS stereo-to-mono cable will probably not work - the RS cable shorts-out the two "Stereo" channels on the connector, so it's designed to work with heaphones and audio equipment. You need to have the transistor and other such devices shown here to properly handle the signal and deliver it. It's not just a dummy-cable.

It makes channel changing more reliable, since it doesn't require the IR transmitters and receivers to be aligned properly, and for them to be light-shielded properly too.


----------



## GGray (Nov 15, 2006)

> Gary,
> 
> i have a few questions...
> 
> 1. would a premade radio shack type cable that has a "stereo" (3pin) end and a "mono" (2pin) end work? or does it need to be made exactly as yours is?


As Schwinn mentioned, you need some active components in the cable to convert the signals. There is no way to make a functional direct cable with just connectors.



> 2. any ideas about using the usb on a comcast dvr to control it?
> 
> 3. same Q but this time using the ethernet port on the comcast dvr.


I can't offer any info about the Comcast DVRs.



> 4. any ideas as to what other comcast boxes your IR cable can control besides the DTA?


I have only tested the cable with the Pace DC50X DTA.

Another user inquired about the Pace RNG110 STB. I think the cable will also work with this box as it also has an IR receive port, but I haven't tested it.

Gary


----------



## MrSinatra (Oct 20, 2009)

i ordered a cable for my parents...

i set up their tivo to control the dta with the IR blaster and so far its working, but i wanted your cable to make it 100% robust.

however:

does it make changing channels quicker/more responsive, rather than just more reliable?

i hate the way the tivo "pauses" while changing channels w/the dta.

also:

when i setup the tivo to take over the DTA, i was told some different things. at first, tivo support told me to pick "other" than pick "Pace" from the list. but when i picked "other" i saw "Comcast Digital Adapter" in the list and i used that instead. was that the best one to use? it works, but its slow.

i don't know what exact model they have, i just know its a DTA. apparently a DTA isn't good enough to get HBO and other channels. comcast is truly evil. anyway next time i go to my parents i'll report back on the model # and let you know how good its working for them. thx!


----------



## GGray (Nov 15, 2006)

My direct cable doesn't make channel changing quicker. Certain TiVo settings may speed up channel changing. Here's what I use:

from the TiVo System Information screen
IR Database: 414 


When setting up the IR Blaster, I recall testing different methods of channel changing:

2 digit,
3 digit,
2 digit w/ enter,
etc.

Some of these may be faster than others.


Gary


----------



## MrSinatra (Oct 20, 2009)

just at my parents, forgot to get the model number, however i'll be there again soon and i'll get it then.

regardless, i installed your cable and it works great. i think they use 3 digit btw.

entering a number manually doesn't seem to be quicker, but i think going "up" or "down" with the surfing channel buttons is quicker. maybe i'm just imagining it but i don't think so.

the most important thing is that now they will always get recorded what they planned to record. this was not always the case using irblaster, they got some clams dropped on em.

thx for making this available reasonably priced!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

GGray, has anybody used your cable with the THOMSON DTA? It still has a mini phone jack for the IR extender.

I'll be happy to be the first to try.


----------



## MrSinatra (Oct 20, 2009)

Gary,

any idea if your cable works with a Motorola DCT2500?

http://www.comcast.com/MediaLibrary..._with_OD/Digital_Cable/DCT2500_User_Guide.pdf

it seems to have an IR port. assuming the tivo can do dct2500 signals, is it possible the wire itself would need to be different, or no?


----------



## MrSinatra (Oct 20, 2009)

timstack8969 said:


> I still use a Motorola DCT 2000 with my series 2 single tuner with the serial port for changing channles from comcast. If you can't get a DCT 2000 try to get a Motorola DCT 2500 box.


am i right to assume that the 2500 is newer than the 2000? i have a 2000 now, and i think it sucks, so i was going to get a 2500 tomorrow, thinking it will be newer/better.

also, are you guys saying i can use a simple serial cable to let the tivo control the 2000/2500? i don't need an IR cable? (i have a series2 tivo)


----------

